# Mozart update



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Remember me? I was full of questions last summer before we brought home our sweet puppy Mozart. Life has been hectic (we also have 4 kids) but Mozart continues to be the best puppy ever!!! He is almost 7months old and is just a joy to have. He is so good with the kids, has never chewed anyting but his toys, and we all love him to pieces.

He is getting neutered on Thursday so I came back to the board to read up on what to expect. Sounds like lots of pups have recently been 'fixed' so reading your experiences is helping me be prepared. Our vet will do a fluoride treatment while he is under (he is already microchipped) but I'm hoping it will be not too traumatic for him.

Just wanted to pop in and say hello, I'll try to get a recent pic of my little guy up (we have TONS!). He is probably close to 10 lbs now and as sweet as ever.

Kelly and Mozart


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Kelly! Mozart will likely be very sleepy when you pick him up. The main thing to watch out for is that he doesn't lick his stitches. Loki is a licker and this was a big concern to me. He had on an elizabethan collar when I picked him up. His little head was so heavy with that thing on, he couldn't lift it. I took it off since he was so sleepy. As it turns out, he never tried to lick the incision so I worried for nothing ; )

Our vet gave pain medication which I gave for the first couple of days and he didn't seem to be in any great discomfort.

Oh, the other thing is make sure he doesn't jump for a while. Now, that was difficult! Loki is allowed on our furniture and his favorite perch is on the living room couch looking into the kitchen. I just had to really keep an eye on him and carry him alot.

Good luck with the surgery and post pictures of your little guy!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Good Luck! I'm sure it will go well. Can't wait to see pics of your little guy!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kelly welcome back! I've been wondering how you and Mozart are doing! Are you still in puppy classes with him? We started a second level with Kipling and are having a lot of fun with it. Many of the same puppies and families continued on together so that's been nice and we're lucky that there are 3 Havanese, a Bichon, a tiny poodle mix, and a Schi-poo all in the same class - so lot's of smaller pups. I can't wait to see pictures of Mozart. Very glad to hear you are all enjoying him so much. Kipling has certainly made himself an important part of our family too.


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Well Mozart's surgery went fine. Our vet keeps them overnight so he is still there and we miss him. He also had 2 baby teeth pulled and got a fluoride treatment, I called tonight to check on him and they said he is doing great.

We also did a second session of puppy class, Mozart did great. I would love to get into agility with him as he is super smart and easy to train-I just need more time. Glad Kipling is still enjoying puppy class.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Do you live in Southern Cal?*

I'll be at the Meet the Breed Booth at Eukanuba in Long Beach on Saturday from ten to twelve. The Havanese Club of Southern California has a meeting on Friday at 4:00 there too.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

KellyA said:


> Well Mozart's surgery went fine. Our vet keeps them overnight so he is still there and we miss him. He also had 2 baby teeth pulled and got a fluoride treatment, I called tonight to check on him and they said he is doing great.
> 
> We also did a second session of puppy class, Mozart did great. I would love to get into agility with him as he is super smart and easy to train-I just need more time. Glad Kipling is still enjoying puppy class.


Very glad to hear all went fine. Let us know once you have him home. Looking forward to seeing updated photos too!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Good to hear that surgery went fine.


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Linda, if you see Fredith and Stan give them a big hello from me. Wish I could go but this is a HUGE ballet weekend (both my girls are dancing)

Just got Mozart home a few hours ago. He is great but will NOT leave his stiches alone so he is wearing the cone of shame. We actually had to get a bigger one cause he could fold himself in 2 and still get at the stiches with the smaller one. The cone is making him miserable poor pup. I'm so glad it is over and he is home, it was so strange without him last night, we all really missed him. Stiches come out on 12/23 so unless he can leave the incision alone that is going to be a long time with the collar...

Kelly & Mozart.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Mozart! Kodi feels for him. But Kodi says to tell him he'll be fit as a fiddle in a few days if he'll just leave the stitches alone!

Kodi had his little operation about a month ago, and doesn't really even remember that it ever happened!


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Did Kodi try to lick the stiches? I've taken the cone off for a few minutes today and he immediately tries to lick. With the cone on he tries also and ends up falling over-poor baby. I'm assuming the stiches are itchy and that is only going to get worse as the scar forms. I'm to give him pain meds once a day but they said nothing about applying anything to the site. Other than the cone and bumping into things he seems fine. He is eating really well and going potty(he had been lifting his leg and today is back to squatting). He needs to wear the cone until 12/23 when he gets the stiches out. He still sleeps in his crate at night and I don't know what to do cause the cone is not going to fit in there. Our bed is REALLY high so maybe I'll sleep on the floor next to him.

Kelly & Mozart


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi had dissolving stitches, and maybe those are less irritating. In any case, he didn't bother his stitches at all, from the very beginning. They didn't even send him home with a cone.

He did have some irritation from them shaving him, which caused him to lick. But it was clearly NOT the stitches he was licking. They had me put Lanacaine on the irritated skin, but avoiding the incision itself. He did have to wear a Onesie for one day to keep him from ingesting the Lanacaine. After that, he did fine.

Have you thought about trying a Onesie to see if that's more comfortable for him than the cone? Kodi didn't seem to mind it at all... he LOOKED pretty funny, but he didn't mind it.<g>


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Mozart did not get dissolving stitches or glue. He got the regular sutures that need to be removed by the vet in 10 days. I am trying the onsie on him now and he is 'thrilled' to be able to lick around it(I think like Kodi, the shaved area is bothering him), with the onsie he cannot get to the stitches but he won't walk in it, he is just sitting there licking his legs! It is going to be a longgggg 10 days.

Kelly & Mozart


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If the shaved area is bothering him, you might want to try the Lanacaine. One application was all Kodi needed. Just make sure you don't get it too close to the incision. Kodi wa actually most irritated around his sheath. (which the vet said after the fact that the tech shouldn't have shaved anyway) It was actually red and a little swollen, which is why I called the vet about it.

As far as the Onesie is concerned, I think that once Mozart has had it on for a little while, especially if you give him treats and play with him with it on, he'll forget about it completely.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Poor Mozart..I hope he's feeling better now!


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Well Mozart managed to pull out 2 of the 3 stitches last night! We have been alternating between the cone and a onsie (both he hates!)he slept in the onsie last night cause he is still in a crate at night and the cone barely fits in there. The incision is holding together fine so I'm hoping enough healing has happened that they won't want to re-stitch but I guess I'll let the vet decide.

Kelly & Mozart


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh how frustrating! We'll keep our fingers crossed for both of you!


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Got too busy to post Mozart's update, he pulled out ALL his stitches by day 5, enough healing had taken place that no re-stitching was needed (thank goodness). Fortunately all that is behind us now and he is his normal happy self (that cone was not making him happy), he was a mellow boy to begin with and after surgery is even more 'mr laid back'. Still has a daily RLH or two but very happy to nap, re-position, nap. My kids keep him on his toes, especially now that it is Christmas break and alway want to play with him. Tonight was hysterical; all 4 kids would lay down on the floor side by side, and I would toss a toy over them, Mozart would run over them (and they would squeal with delight) get the toy, run over them again(more laughing) and bring it back to me. This game lasted a long time and he drank his body weight in water when we were done. He is going to sleep well tonight.

Random question...do any of you know where to get a Christmas ornament with a Havanese on it? I would love to get one and one shop I went into had tons of dog ornaments with many breeds but no Havanese.

Happy New Year,

Kelly & Mozart


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KellyA said:


> Random question...do any of you know where to get a Christmas ornament with a Havanese on it? I would love to get one and one shop I went into had tons of dog ornaments with many breeds but no Havanese.
> 
> Happy New Year,
> 
> Kelly & Mozart


Glad to hear that Mozart is back to his old self! It's funny how traumatic neutering seems (at least to us humans!) when we're in the midst of it, and how quickly it fades into ancient history!!!

As far as ornaments are concerned, I think we may have to nudge Julie into making some more for us newer forum members!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Kelly..Welcome back!

I had found this one Havanese ornament at Tails By The Lake, but it only comes in black or white: http://www.tailsbythelake.com/haglor.html


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the link, that one is cute (and Mozart is white) but it is quite pricey. Just might have to do it though, thanks!

Kelly & Mozart


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Kelly..yeah..I thought they were pricey also, but when you look at the quality and also the entire list of breeds they offer, at least these ornaments look true to each breed.. ..


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

OK after a week of having that ornament in my cart I finally hit 'purchase' it is too cute to pass up and Mozart is white(they only have black and white). With tax and shipping it was almost $50 so I'm hoping one of the kids won't break it!

Thanks for the link!

Kelly & Mozart


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Late to the party but this site has wonderful things - I love some of the tshirts and I got an ornament from here

http://shop.cafepress.ca/havanese


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the link!


----------

